# Can't Move the Boom Lock on a Kioti Backhoe Model KB2475L



## MailManX (Aug 21, 2021)

I just received my Kioti CK3510SE HST with a KB2475L backhoe. When I prepared to use the backhoe for the first time, I pulled back on the circled boom lock lever no problem and unlocked the up/down motion of the boom.

However, after using the backhoe then trying to stow it, I could not push the lever back down into the locked position. The dealer forgot to give me the manual for the backhoe and I cannot find the manual online. I'm sure this is embarrassingly simple, but I'd rather be embarrassed than unsafe.

PLEASE, what is the trick to push this lever back down into the locked position?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Don't have one, I find tractor backhoe's to be basically expensive but worthless add on's but flip the lock down, retract the stick as far back as it will go, allow the lock to engage and the relieve the pressure on the stick to lock the lock in place.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Where are the pads at? it should have come with either street pads (rubber) or metal grousers. Those flat feet aren't going to grip squat.


----------



## nota4re (Jul 3, 2021)

Here's the manual - but with a fast glance, I'm not sure it answers your question!

https://www.kiotitractors.com.au/uploaded/Manuals/KB2475 CK37-4210 - DK - NX.pdf


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

"PLEASE, what is the trick to push this lever back down into the locked position?".

Raise the boom up to the point of loading the pump up and see if you can drop the hooks over the pin, if you can't get the clearance on the hook ends to slide over the pin, then it is time to contact the dealer about the issue.

That is a nice looking backhoe from what I can see, I would like to have one mounted on my Kubota too, would be so handy for a bloke of my age, great for digging out stumps, of which I have a few from previous tree removals.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Won't fit your Kubota, wrong subframe. Far as the lock goes, Page 6-6 shows it clearly as does the parts diagram (Part 14). Seems pretty elementary to me. Pull the boom up tight and the lock drops over the pins via gravity. If it don't fit properly, it needs adjustment and I'd be leaving that to the selling dealer.

Per chance do you have a clump of dirt or a rock that is between the boom frame and the swing frame that won't allow the boom to fully retract into the lock position? You need to look and see before calling the dealer and causing a needless service call. I would however, inquire as to where the 'grouser pads' are at as they should have come with the unit. Usually the rubber 'street pads are optional and the metal grousers are standard. I see the mounting holes in the feet but no pads.


----------



## MailManX (Aug 21, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Don't have one, I find tractor backhoe's to be basically expensive but worthless add on's but flip the lock down, retract the stick as far back as it will go, allow the lock to engage and the relieve the pressure on the stick to lock the lock in place.


Interesting response! Thanks for your suggestion. Unfortunately, It did not work.


----------



## MailManX (Aug 21, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Where are the pads at? it should have come with either street pads (rubber) or metal grousers. Those flat feet aren't going to grip squat.


I’m sorry, I did not mean to mislead. The tractor pictures are not of my tractor. When I was at my computer writing in the forum, I decided that a picture or two would help. Rather than walk to the shop where I keep the tractor, I used Google Image to find applicable pictures. I am thankful to say that MY tractor came with the metal grouser pads.


----------



## MailManX (Aug 21, 2021)

nota4re said:


> Here's the manual - but with a fast glance, I'm not sure it answers your question!
> 
> https://www.kiotitractors.com.au/uploaded/Manuals/KB2475 CK37-4210 - DK - NX.pdf


You are right. It doesn’t answer my question. Still, it will be great to have the manual! THANKS!


----------



## MailManX (Aug 21, 2021)

FredM said:


> "PLEASE, what is the trick to push this lever back down into the locked position?".
> 
> Raise the boom up to the point of loading the pump up and see if you can drop the hooks over the pin, if you can't get the clearance on the hook ends to slide over the pin, then it is time to contact the dealer about the issue.
> 
> That is a nice looking backhoe from what I can see, I would like to have one mounted on my Kubota too, would be so handy for a bloke of my age, great for digging out stumps, of which I have a few from previous tree removals.


I can easily get up to an inch of clearance past opimum, but the lever still will not move. I’ve looked over the mechanism to see if there is a catch release, but I’m not finding one. It’s probably dead-simple, but it’s evading me.

Every tractor has a specific model of backhoe that will fit it. They definitely are not universal, not even within the same brand. The attach-points of both the tractor and the backhoe must be designed specifically for each other.


----------



## MailManX (Aug 21, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Won't fit your Kubota, wrong subframe. Far as the lock goes, Page 6-6 shows it clearly as does the parts diagram (Part 14). Seems pretty elementary to me. Pull the boom up tight and the lock drops over the pins via gravity. If it don't fit properly, it needs adjustment and I'd be leaving that to the selling dealer.
> 
> Per chance do you have a clump of dirt or a rock that is between the boom frame and the swing frame that won't allow the boom to fully retract into the lock position? You need to look and see before calling the dealer and causing a needless service call. I would however, inquire as to where the 'grouser pads' are at as they should have come with the unit. Usually the rubber 'street pads are optional and the metal grousers are standard. I see the mounting holes in the feet but no pads.


Thanks for the thorough answer. Thankfully, I do have the metal grouser pads. The tractor pictures are generic from the web. I have looked at the diagrams you mentioned. I have to agree that it should be dead simple, but mine won’t move. It is clean, there is nothing stuck under it.

Taking it to the dealer is something I wish to avoid. They are 2 hours away and I don’t have a trailer for the tractor. I intend to resolve that someday but it doesn’t help me now. That’s why it is important to me to figure it out.


----------



## MailManX (Aug 21, 2021)

My fellow (or lady) Kioti backhoe owners…

I am hoping that someone who owns a Kioti with a backhoe that has the exact same boom lock will see this post and tell me if there is a secret incantation that I must recite to lower the latch into locked position.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Probably shouldn't post this but I just reworked the boom on a brand new Kubota back hoe for my dealer (BH is installed on a smaller Kubota and ready for delivery) except.. The trunnion shaft that secures the parallel linkage to the bucket was out of alignment (from the factory) and would not line up and go in so there was no way, short of ordering a new boom for my dealer to deliver the unit. I took the boom and line bored the mounts so the trunnion shaft would pass through like it was designed to. I also had to skim cut the shaft as it was about 0.020 too large to fit in the welded on bosses. I'm sure the customer is now happy to have his new unit and he will never know I fiddled with it.

Factories do make mistakes and alignment issues can and will crop up. Humans are human and make mistakes. You have some sort of alignment issue and I'm sure the dealer can rectify it, but short of that avenue, so long as the boom is snug to the rotational casting (no dirt in between and tight to it), maybe a little grinding with a whizzy wheel will get it to drop in place. What I'd do at least but I'm not you. I'm me.


----------



## MailManX (Aug 21, 2021)

I’m glad you posted that. The affected customer will never know and I appreciate your experience. I am definitely not against applying “owner customization” which becomes more likely if I don’t hear back from a Kioti owner with the same lock.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Kept the names out to protect the innocent, like Jack Webb used to do on Dragnet.


----------



## MailManX (Aug 21, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Kept the names out to protect the innocent, like Jack Webb used to do on Dragnet.


Yes Sir! I loved Dragnet and miss Jack Webb.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Won't fit your Kubota, wrong subframe. Far as the lock goes, Page 6-6 shows it clearly as does the parts diagram (Part 14). Seems pretty elementary to me. Pull the boom up tight and the lock drops over the pins via gravity. If it don't fit properly, it needs adjustment and I'd be leaving that to the selling dealer.
> 
> Per chance do you have a clump of dirt or a rock that is between the boom frame and the swing frame that won't allow the boom to fully retract into the lock position? You need to look and see before calling the dealer and causing a needless service call. I would however, inquire as to where the 'grouser pads' are at as they should have come with the unit. Usually the rubber 'street pads are optional and the metal grousers are standard. I see the mounting holes in the feet but no pads.


As if I didn't bloody know, it was just a comment and you didn't see that.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Well, Fred, it could with the right subframe. BH's are kind of generic. Sub frames aren't.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

FredM said:


> "PLEASE, what is the trick to push this lever back down into the locked position?".
> 
> Raise the boom up to the point of loading the pump up and see if you can drop the hooks over the pin, if you can't get the clearance on the hook ends to slide over the pin, then it is time to contact the dealer about the issue.
> 
> That is a nice looking backhoe from what I can see, I would like to have one mounted on my Kubota too, would be so handy for a bloke of my age, great for digging out stumps, of which I have a few from previous tree removals.



A little "home made Nitro" and a bit and brace will take them stumps out very quickly and much more fun and very much cheaper then a backhoe....I have done that a lot over the years but I am sure some on here will find about 1000 reasons to reply in a negative manor to my reply on this...LOL


----------



## MailManX (Aug 21, 2021)

I like your reply. It sounds like a good time. I can do that AND have a backhoe! I’ve used it for digging a couple ditches, installing a culvert and cleaning the muck out of the shallow edges of a pond. I’ve never dug up a stump with it. Home made nitro sounds great!


----------



## MailManX (Aug 21, 2021)

I want to let y’all know that I finally got the lock-arm working. I moved the stick and boom all the way out and left the outriggers up so I could easily get to the lock-arm and look it over good. I could see that it had a spring-loaded detent to hold it up, but no actual “catch”. Therefore, I put a pipe over the arm for more leverage to see what that would do. It did the trick. The spring-loaded detent finally let go and I was able to move the arm to get the latches in the proper position. After that, I could get it to move back and forth at will, but it was pretty tight. I used some very fine grit sandpaper to polish the mating surfaces. I used some gun lube on the hinge points. Now it works smoothly.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

MailManX said:


> I like your reply. It sounds like a good time. I can do that AND have a backhoe! I’ve used it for digging a couple ditches, installing a culvert and cleaning the muck out of the shallow edges of a pond. I’ve never dug up a stump with it. Home made nitro sounds great!



Have you ever used a middle buster plow to dig a ditch? Much faster and does a very nice job.....I use that then come behind with a back blade set to a steep angle and run down each side.....Makes a very nice ditch/ field waterway.....


----------



## MailManX (Aug 21, 2021)

I have not, but I watched it being done on a video recently. Very slick! Much faster and easier than with a backhoe. However, I love tools and toys. The BH is my new toy. I don’t regret getting it.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I used my middle buster plow this spring to lay about 1000 feet of drainage tile in my outside horse riding arena.....Took about a half a day to trench it in........I usually use my Kioti for that type of task but I wanted it deeper and to get it done fast so I put my middle buster on my 2020 JD and went to town......The extra 30 or so horse made a big difference.....

I paid about 200 dollars for my middle buster at Rural King and that has been the best 200 dollars I have spent in a long time.....


----------

